# The bad,the good then the ugly



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

After fighting a stomach flu and swirling winds the last few days,I shot a monster at 2:30 Sunday. Ran to a neighboring property and I followed blood right up to a guy in a tree stand. Blood ten yards from his ladder. He tells me he didn't see it and get off his property. The owner wouldn't let me go look either.
Seemed like a high hit because there was very little blood at first but got real heavy at the end. Have a message in to the warden but haven’t got a call back yet.
I’m sick over this. I’ve had very little interaction with this neighbor and she’s always been kinda cold. Left my number with her in case they find it but not expecting a call. The hunter in the stand had to be sleeping not to see it because it practicely ran up his ladder. I’ll keep you posted on what/if the warden has to say. At least he can see if someone checks it in. I didn’t tell the landowner about calling the warden.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

The shot was a pass thru at twenty five yds. Quartering away. The deer mule kicked at the shot and the shot/release all felt good. Arrow was bloody but not as much as I’d like to see. Blood was bright red and bubbly at the neighbors property line.


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

Good luck I dnt understand why people are like that.


----------



## Tenpoint Boss (Aug 4, 2015)

threeten said:


> After fighting a stomach flu and swirling winds the last few days,I shot a monster at 2:30 Sunday. Ran to a neighboring property and I followed blood right up to a guy in a tree stand. Blood ten yards from his ladder. He tells me he didn't see it and get off his property. The owner wouldn't let me go look either.
> Seemed like a high hit because there was very little blood at first but got real heavy at the end. Have a message in to the warden but haven’t got a call back yet.
> I’m sick over this. I’ve had very little interaction with this neighbor and she’s always been kinda cold. Left my number with her in case they find it but not expecting a call. The hunter in the stand had to be sleeping not to see it because it practicely ran up his ladder. I’ll keep you posted on what/if the warden has to say. At least he can see if someone checks it in. I didn’t tell the landowner about calling the warden.


It stinks when people get like this. Anyone with half a heart should have let you look for the deer. This happened to a friend of mine several years ago. Guy in tree stand said he didn't see it. He SAW it. He also field dressed it and made it his. Good Luck. Hope you find it.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Did you hear from the game warden? Most times the warden will be able to secure permission to "recover" the deer since it sounds like you made a fatal hit! If you are not on good terms or had "prior issues" with the property owner is the only reason I can see where they may not let you on their property to get the deer, but the warden sometimes may have final say, just depends on the warden. I wish you best of luck and hope you get the deer. Let us know how this "plays out"? What county are you hunting? Good luck.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Tenpoint Boss said:


> It stinks when people get like this. Anyone with half a heart should have let you look for the deer. This happened to a friend of mine several years ago. Guy in tree stand said he didn't see it. He SAW it. He also field dressed it and made it his. Good Luck. Hope you find it.


Sounds like a deer to be real proud of. Smh


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I have not heard from a CO or any response from div. of wildlife. I may try to call them again today. 
I’ve owned the property for 20 yrs this year and have never seen or talked to the lady prior to Sunday. I have a good relationship with many others that live there. It ran through a piece I don’t own that’s between us that I have permission to go on. And she is off a road that runs behind me. This is in noble county. It all comes down to my shot Not being perfect and he never should have gone that far. I own that, just don’t get the why not let someone look! I would climb down and help you find it. Sorry for the rant


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear this. My first thought was that the guy in the tree stand was going to go get your deer. I don't understand some people. Hope things work out for you!


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

I know I will get crap for this,,but you did what was right,,go back after dark and finish 
Your blood trail,,you haven't heard back from G\W ? No surprise there.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

shadowalker said:


> I know I will get crap for this,,but you did what was right,,go back after dark and finish
> Your blood trail,,you haven't heard back from G\W ? No surprise there.


Just don’t want more bad blood and/or legal problems as there was a camera and it surely had a wounded deer pic on it. I’m praying that one runs to my place this week and I can chew on an ear or two while we drag their deer off my property


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

shadowalker said:


> I know I will get crap for this,,but you did what was right,,go back after dark and finish
> Your blood trail,,you haven't heard back from G\W ? No surprise there.


NO deer is worth a criminal trespass conviction which sounds like exactly what would happen if he got caught following your advice. Especially since he's already been told not to be on the property.

It's a true shame this happened to you threeten. With the exception of one neighbor, there is a standing agreement with all other surrounding neighbor's. If we shoot a deer early morning that makes it to the others property, we don't go onto their property until we call them around 11 as that's when most break for lunch. Not so much about getting permission to go onto their property but so that we don't blow their morning hunt. Same if we shoot one in the early PM. We'll wait until dark. This system has worked out really well for us.
Now the one neighbor knows not to even asked to cross onto me nor any of the rest of his neighbor's. Without going into detail, he and his boys have earnestly earned the sad reputation they have around here.


----------

